# Question on speaker range



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering, if I had speakers for my mains that topped out at 16khz what or how much would I miss from mains that would go to 20khz. Would it be profound or barley missed. Also I am 51 and I don't know what if any difference that would make in hearing different frequency's. THANKS.......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For digital recordings you will be missing the higher frequencies even though we generally only hear up to about 16k there is still information that is heard higher than that even as high as 22k.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

You won't miss much. There's not much content in most recordings above 16khz, and supposedly by the time we are 35 hearing sensitivity at those frequenices is all but gone anyways. What you might consider is that a speaker designed to go up to 20khz might be better designed for the rest of the spectrum as well. What speakers are you looking at?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think you would notice a major differance. There would be some resultant frequencies that might make for a more natural sound if you had speakers that went higher in the frequency range. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

thxgoon said:


> You won't miss much. There's not much content in most recordings above 16khz, and supposedly by the time we are 35 hearing sensitivity at those frequenices is all but gone anyways. What you might consider is that a speaker designed to go up to 20khz might be better designed for the rest of the spectrum as well. What speakers are you looking at?


Well I can pick up a couple of JBL JRX 125's here http://www.jblpro.com/JRX/JRX125.htm for 400 bucks in excellent condition and although I know they are not home speakers I am running Crown amps in my HTR now and I am tempted. What do you guy's think?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

they would be very effecient, but, they are designed for large venues. You might not like them in a home setting. If you have heard them any like their sound, them go for it. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am really torn on this, I mentioned it to the wife and she just said, it's your room do what you like. I could bi-amp the JBL'S and a pair of nice Polk bookshelf speakers I have with my Pioneer but I fear I am getting out of control, even though the money is reasonable. Decisions, Decisions.....:wits-end:


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> I was wondering, if I had speakers for my mains that topped out at 16khz what or how much would I miss from mains that would go to 20khz.


Let's talk about terms. What does "topped out" mean? It you're referring to manufacturer's speaker specs, then they're usually expressed as a range from low to high where the level is within a certain tolerance of loudness variation. It's usually +-3 or +-5 db, the amount of difference accepted as being imperceptible. That's usually an on axis reading under clinical conditions. I think under real world conditions, especially off axis, there may be perceptible differences even for us old geezers with limited high frequency hearing. 

Unless the numbers of two speakers come from an independent source who knows how to test consistently, I'm not sure how useful upper frequency response is as a predictor of performance.

People differ. Even at 57 I can hear up to 15k, although it's by no means flat!

Doug


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

you could always upgrade later as you have the ability. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the truth is the speakers I have sound fine. They are Cambridge soundworks Tower II's but I was thinking that the JBL's would really bring the movies to life especially in the mid bass region.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> Well the truth is the speakers I have sound fine. They are Cambridge soundworks Tower II's but I was thinking that the JBL's would really bring the movies to life especially in the mid bass region.


Take a look at the  JBL L890  ... I read a lot of good things in the  JBL Owners thread  at the www.avsforum.com

You can get a pair of those at ebay for around $500 or less :yes: ... I own the Venue Stadium (discontinued) and I'm happy with them (the L's series are suppossedly two steps above the Venue's) :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll take a look.........


----------

